# Taxidermy Dogs



## The_Monk (Aug 25, 2005)

Way off topic I know! Anyone know where i can get a Taxidermy Dog in a standing pose? Oh i'm in the UK so UK places would be good, or ones that deliver internationally. Thanks!


----------



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

This is a place in the UK, sorry im not used to the inserting link title  

Taxidermy ?

Hope this kinda helps


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

Dont' think they have that but I love this site: www.skullsunlimited.com They have dog skulls and articulated skeletons.


----------

